# new family member added Today!!



## denek9 (Apr 11, 2010)

The one on the right is the new puppy i got today He is turning 4 months on the 18th only sad part is that he has cherry eye and im gonna fix that soon.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Awww he's so cute. How did you get him if you don't mind me asking.


----------



## denek9 (Apr 11, 2010)

oh i purchased her off a lady why?


----------



## denek9 (Apr 11, 2010)

also i need help with coming up with a name for him i am open to any name thanks guys! so list on ha


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

He's adorable  He looks like he's gunna be a big boy I'd call him tank


----------



## denek9 (Apr 11, 2010)

lols can you come up with another name for him i would name him Tank but my friend dog's is tank and you know how that goes lols


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

cute puppy.


----------



## denek9 (Apr 11, 2010)

What you guys think of Remy For him lols?


----------



## denek9 (Apr 11, 2010)

what you guys think of Remy for his name?


----------



## Coco_sash (Feb 20, 2010)

i dont mean to be funny or frown upon your puppie he is a lovely looking dog and im sure he will be everything your looking for and more, however, alot of people look down upon byb or catching puppys by illegitimate means, id just like everyone to say how they really and not what sounds good on the forum, bassically your a doggy person or your not, you shall love all dogs or none.... sorry if im having a rant personal issue lol... good luck with your pup, he looks like a hank to me


----------



## jmejiaa (Dec 8, 2009)

Cute pup!
2 puppies is going to be a handfull!!!


----------



## Krystle_Ann (Apr 3, 2010)

denek9 said:


> what you guys think of Remy for his name?


I love the name Remy! 
cute puppy by the way


----------



## christina60546 (May 6, 2010)

Remy..or HEMI unless you think of a car...or Riley! I wanted to name my GSD that in till a 4 year old moved next door with that name...They are both so adorable! Your going to have so much fun lol


----------



## beccaboo (Dec 27, 2009)

best $50 you will ever spend, and best way you can help your furry friends and the breed as a whole...

Coalition: HUMAnE -- Low Cost Spay Neuter Tacoma


----------



## denek9 (Apr 11, 2010)

Where'd you get it done for that much? Becca


----------



## jeep lex (Jan 29, 2009)

i like hemi allot better than remi for a boy dog i also like dozer or or tonka he looks like a dozer to me tho


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

Awe, very cute! Congrats!


----------



## FLY-SkY (Jun 4, 2010)

Hes cute i would call him Thunder lol


----------

